# Crazy smokin



## singinggardener (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey all,

Just got my first smoker and learning the basics.

My question is what to smoke, obviously meat and fish but is there any strange things people can suggest like garlic or any vegetables etc.

Just want to broaden my options ready for bbq season

Cheers all
Martin


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to the mad house mate,

You can smoke garlic, veggies and nuts. If you go the route of cold smoking, you can do salt, pepper cheese and olive oil. The only thing stopping you is your imagination.

I know someone who smokes marmite and soy sauce !!


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow thank you osprey2 not sure i could cold smoke yet as I only have a small fladen smoker but looking to expand once I've got the hang of it.
The smoker has 3 meth burners underneath so might try cold smoking later using just one burner. 
Lots of experimenting to come


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 2, 2015)

Singinggardener said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got my first smoker and learning the basics.
> 
> ...


Martin,  Congratulations on your first smoker.

To put it simply, "If it can be consumed, it can be smoked."   Learn the 11th Commandment, " Thou shalt not say, I've nothing else to smoke."

Maybe the following will help.  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View,   New to smoking or have a new smoker? -- "How to optimize your smoke."

Have fun and enjoy,

Tom


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice one Tom.

Martin, I still have a smoker like yours. Just remember, no more than 2 tablespoons of dust or you overpower the food, I know. Great for doing mackerel in the summer.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello Martin.  Welcome to the "family".  How about smoked water buffalo?  I mean the WHOLE buffalo!  Well maybe not!  Hard to find.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   The guy's are correct.  If you can eat it you can smoke it.  Mr T even showed me a "how to" on smoking lettuce!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Who knew??  As you can see we are pretty informal in the Group and now and then take tha p***, but these are great folks!  TONS of knowledge they are more than happy to share.  Being American you can just imagine the abuse I have to suffer on a daily basis!  If I had feelings I might get upset!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just give as good as you get and you will fit right in!

Season that smoker and then "experiment" with chicken parts.  Leg quarters, breasts and such.  Cheap to buy and if not done; finish it in the oven.  If burned, well the dog gets a meal.  We all had to start somewhere.  The first few smokes are about learning to control temps in YOUR smoker.  Each one can be different.  TEMP CONTROL is the KEY!  Once you have that under control you are off and runnin.  KEEP THAT DOOR CLOSED!  Don't let the heat out.  Get a good digital dual probe therm and use it.  One probe tells you the temp in the smoker and the other tells you the IT ( internal temp ) of the meat.  The Maverick ET732-ET733 is pretty much therm of choice on the forum.  Yes it is on the expensive side but how many cheap ones do you want to buy before you finally buy the Maverick??  If having problems don't struggle on; ASK THE QUESTION!  All of us enjoy helping.  We want to spread the "word".  If I don't know the answer I'll rattle Mr T's cage along with Wade and many others until we can learn together.  OK!  I am through ranting.  If I can help you in ANY way you know where to find me.  I don't really have a life so I am here at LEAST once a day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Welcome and we look forward to your contributions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Martin - welcome to the forum

You cannot keep us in suspense by just claiming to be from the South of the UK! Where are you from. I am from mid Kent.

There are a growing number of us from the UK chatting on here as we realise that the UK forums are unable to share the depth of knowledge that is available here.

What to smoke? Now there is a question!. As has been said above a lot of people smoke a lot of things - some which should probably remain nameless. It depends on what you like and what you want to try. There are basically two types of smoking - Hot and Cold - although there can also be a middle ground too.

For hot smoking you can find a lot of information on here on the likes of Brisket, Pork, Chicken, sausage (links) etc. and for cold smoking there is lots about Cheese, Salmon, vegetables and nuts too. There is also a lot about curing (smoked and un-smoked) if you are interested in Bacon, Salami, Chorizo etc.

I hot and cold smoke a wide range of things and for all the ingredients that you see the US guys use, they are either available here in the UK or have a direct equivalent.

Let us know what you want to try and we can help guide you to the most appropriate resources.

Great to have you on board 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 2, 2015)

OMG!!!!  NOW you have done it Martin!!!!  You woke up Wade!  We usually try to let him nap during the day!! He needs his afternoon nap!  Poor old guy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SERIOUS NOW!!  Wade knows his stuff!  If it's midnight and he tells you the sun is shining; you better go check!  Take his advice to the bank and cash it in.  We don't always agree on techniques but he won't steer ya wrong.  We will both get to the same place in the end with the same quality product ( well, mine is ALWAYS better but he may not agree.  Of course he is wrong. ).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 2, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> OMG!!!!  NOW you have done it Martin!!!!  You woke up Wade!  We usually try to let him nap during the day!! He needs his afternoon nap!  Poor old guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day, I thought we let him hibernate for winter !!!


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 2, 2015)

I love this group lol everyone has such a laugh.

Too many comments to reply individually so I'll try and hit it in one (been a busy day today). 

Thank you all for the tips and advise I really appreciate it. I tend to live more on experience from others rather than reading books, it seems more real.

I'm currently looking at thermometers to buy so I'll take a look at that one. Just invested into better burners, I had fondue burners that come with the smoker but just invested in some trangia burners I think they are called.

I'm in East Sussex living right next to the beach, Ideal for the summer.

I tried my first smoke today with 3 different fish (sea bass, rainbow trout and mackerels) obvious mistake though, cooked to quick for it to smoke but very nice and moist.

I had slight problems getting it going due to burning not the most ideal oil but hopefully fixed that.

Will try again in a couple of days with maybe some nice steak.

Happy smokin 

Martin

Ps I'm hoping to put some pics up soon so everyone knows who I am and what I'm smoking with etc


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Martin.  Sorry.  If I sound abrupt; I don't mean to be; just put it down to me being a Yank.  So here is where it starts!!!  We are here to help.  Why didn't your fish get smoked in your opinion?  We need DETAILS of your method.  You can get a good smoke flavour on something that takes 5 minutes to cook.  As I said earlier lettuce can be smoked and served cold.  SO!  Let's sort out what happened with the fish smoke!  Let's "nip it in the bud" now.  These are problems you don't need.  Pictures of your smoker would help.  Pictures are a GOOD thing.  You are committed now Mate so get to posting and we will give you all the help we can!  I'll stick with you and we will beat the bushes until we figure out where it went wrong!  If your first try went wrong you MAY have a problem with the smoker or the method used.  Let's get 'er sorted before your next smoke.  We CAN do this!!!  You know where to find me.  I'll be watching.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay so to get a picture, above is the smoker and below is what I was told is paraffin oil but not sure. Just bought methylated spirits to replace it


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 3, 2015


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

And here's the story.

Windy day in East sussex. Set up smoker, filled burners with oil and started to light although it took about 20mins to light the finally got light, gave 5 mins to warm up then place tray over. Inside tray was cheap old woodchips found in garage (had been soaked over night) I filled the middle under drip tray with chips. On the rack was a couple of sea bass and a small bit of rainbow trout.
They cooked for about 20 mins, half way through I had to bring it in and smoke it on the gas hob still in tray as burners had gone out and would not relight.
Top vent was closed for 10 mins and then half open for 10 mins.
End result was nice cooked moist fish but no smoke taste.

My thoughts, 

Maybe the oil isn't best to burn, 
Old woodchips that I really don't know how old they are May of been no good and was sainsburys own :/
due to fairly strong winds the burners kept spilling the oil and so burnt quicker
Fish cooked to quick to be able to smoke

Resolutions.

I've just ordered new burners (trangia burners) 
Also ordered methylated spirits
Arrived yesterday was some new wood DUST not chips (Apple, hickory and whiskey) 

Hopefully the fuel will burn better than what I have at the moment and with new burners be abit more sheltered and controlled.

That's my thoughts, all advice gratefully recieved

:)


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Meths and dust is the way to go with that baby. Had some good results with mine.


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheers osprey2


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 3, 2015)

And if the fish doesn't turn out too good, you can always drown your sorrows with the meths


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello.  Thanks for the details cause I have never seen that type of smoking rig.  I now see how it works.  It's the same as used on the cook top but also has the option of it's own heat source.  I guess we can rule out you doing a 7kg. brisket for the time being.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That's ok.  After a short time you will become as addicted as the rest of us and want to go BIGGER!  We can help you sort that when the time comes.  We are like the local drug pusher: we want EVERYONE addicted to our product.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I already twigged that Osprey2 had one of those.  He was gonna be my "go to" guy until your explanation.  I would have thought dust so glad Dave weighed in.

The problem is easy for me to spot but I have been smoking for a while.  The problem is you soaked your chips.  I DON'T KNOW WHY they keep putting that in the directions!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Ok.  so here is what happened.  Because you soaked and due to you not having a REALLY hot fire, the chips just steamed a little and never got the chance to smoke.  WHEW!!  I was afraid you may have had a serious problem.  In FACT; in that small area I would caution you go easy with that dust; especially with fish.  20 minutes of smoke in there MAY give you a final product you aren't ready for.  Fish takes up smoke easily.  A white flesh fish like the bass has that delicate flavour that can easily be overtaken by the smoke.  As a "general" rule, the whiter the meat ( any type of meat ) the less time I leave it in the smoke, taking into consideration the mass of the meat being smoked.  So a pork chop would be exposed to smoke for a shorter time than a ribeye but the ribeye skeak would obviously be in the smoke a shorter time than a 7kg. brisket.  I don't want my smoked food to yell "I'M SMOKED!!!!"  I still like to taste the original product.  Personal thing so you will just need to experiment.  With the meths and the dust I figure you will be good to go for your next try.  Remember to take picts for your next smoke ( something I frequently forget ).  ESPECIALLY helpful if you have a problem.  Often we can spot something you may have thought trivial or even overlooked.  PLUS we like drooling on our computers!

Finally; yes the other members should have warned you about "asking Danny a question".  "He will just ramble ON and ON and ON!!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all, 
Thanks for the advise, I always thought soaking was the way to go but now I know. I deffinetly want to get a bigger smoker later but once I've got my own place. 

I'm just waiting for maths to arrive and then I can try again. I similar to you Danny I like to be able to taste the quality meat aswell as the smoke. I did a couple years in restaurant so I like my flavours and herbs and spices.

I pan fried a couple of bass today for lunch using someone's rub from on here with the paprika onion powder salt and pepper, went down very well so think that will be the plan with the smoker next.

Thank you all again

Happy smoking

Martin


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Martin, just catching up on this thread, first of all welcome to the "Family"

The fuel I would use is Chaffing Fuel, this is Wikipedia description,

Chafing fuel is a generic term for various products that are used for heating food. These products often contain methanol, ethanol, or diethylene glycol, as these may be burned safely indoors.

Purchased from Cash & Carry Stores.

Next bit of advice if using this smoker outdoors, take a meter to meter & half of tin foil, fold in half long ways, then wrap around the bottom half of the smoker to stop wind blowing flame out, leave a gap the opposite side to the wind to provide enough air to enable to burn. 

We use this fuel and method when we do our Hog Roasts outside.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

PS, you will get used to Danny & Wade!


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have to be honest, i have a gas camping stove I use with that smoker. Please remember less dust is better, no more than two tablespoons, or it may well be not nice. You can add smoke, but cannot take it away.

I use this as my mackerel smoker and have great results. I have done chicken in it as well

Dave


----------



## wade (Mar 4, 2015)

Danny is right when he says that this is a common way for chefs to smoke food as they cook. I think your main problem though is the wood you are using to smoke with. Because when you are smoking like this you are actually smoking the fish for a comparatively short time, you therefore need to use something that packs more of a smoke punch. The chefs I know who smoke like this tend to use something like tea leaves or dried herbs to smoke with and do not tend to use wood chips. As Danny says, in this environment do not soak them as you will just be reducing the amount of smoke that you will be producing. There may be a place for soaking chips when you are trying to do long smokes over several hours however, like Danny, I don't soak mine. I tend to use pellets these days anyway.

What you effectively have here is a "mini Weber" powered by spirit instead of charcoal. In this situation I would try something like an 6" AMNTS inside with some distinctive flavour pellets or dust (like hickory). As there will be limited air flow through the unit it may not burn for the whole length of time the fish is being cooked however there should be sufficient good quality smoke in there to give a good flavour. You could use the dust in it that you have already bought.

The AMNTS can be ordered from Todd's site and including shipping to the UK will cost about $37 (£25). If you wanted to try one I would be happy to lend you one. Before you ask - no I don't sell them and I am not on commission - Lol

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS

Wade


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks all for your comments, foil was a great idea. 
Meths arrived today and I can see it burns a lot better and cleaner. I set up just a burner and nothing else  with the meths and could hardly see the flame. 
The paraffin oil seemed to have a bigger flame and created lots of soot aswell. Just got to wait for trangia burners to turn up and then going to do another smoke.

Happy smoking
Martin


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 4, 2015)

image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 4, 2015







Just snapped this to show the burners I have at the moment. And obviously shows how much soot the paraffin caused with just 1 burn. These obviously was silver. But the meths have seemed to start to burn the black away.


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 4, 2015)

hi all,
random question, ive been seasoning the smoker today using meths and burner and discovered the better flame etc.
question is aftermonitoring temps, it went up to about 250 degrees c which is obviously to hot to smoke so is it ok to lift the pan off the burners to cool it or what is the best method toreduce temp.vent was open on tray aswell and burners was down

thanks all
martin


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello.  Yeah!  I KNEW it wasn't gonna be that easy!  You had to come up with a tougher question!  Typical with you young folks.  It's always ME! ME! ME!. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   No worries Martin! Keeps us old farts on our toes!  Beats drooling in my porridge!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have ZERO experience with your smoker so my advice may be worthless.  Hopefully Osprey2 will be along.  I have 2 thoughts though.  1: don't use all the burners.  2: get yourself something to use as spacers so as to increase the distance between the burners and the smoking pan.  Either should reduce the temp.  Just keep bringing the questions.  We all had to learn.  Will do all we can to help.  Only dumb question is the one you didn't ask.  You know where to find me if I can help further.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Singinggardener said:


> hi all,
> random question, ive been seasoning the smoker today using meths and burner and discovered the better flame etc.
> question is aftermonitoring temps, it went up to about 250 degrees c which is obviously to hot to smoke so is it ok to lift the pan off the burners to cool it or what is the best method toreduce temp.vent was open on tray aswell and burners was down
> 
> ...


Hi martin, yeah that is a bit high temp.

My one like that uses just the one burner, but like Danny I use it because I know it, if you get what I mean. Follow the link I PM'd you and you won't go far wrong. As said I use a gas cooker with it as I find it allows me more control.

Any questions, happy to help.

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello.  Hey Dave I like that camp stove idea; or maybe even an electric hot plate?  As you said either should give you Greater control and it would be safer to use than open burners burning meths..  Especially if there were any children around I would be a little worried that smoker might get knocked or blown over.  You would then have burning meths running who knows where.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm going to do some more tests with one burner and with two burners and check temps. I failing that it will be gas.
I'm hoping to cold smoke with it aswell but that depends on how low I can get the temps.

Really getting the buzz for it though now. I want to smoking lunch and dinner within the next month 

Happy smoking martin


----------



## wade (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Martin - Just a thought and tell me if I am out of line here...

I can see what you are trying to achieve with your kitchen smoker and you are obviously very enthusiastic - but I was wondering if you had considered getting something like a Weber original. http://www.wowbbq.co.uk/weber-barbecues/weber-charcoal-bbqs#WeberOneTouchOriginalBBQs-link

You will be able to use the smoker that you have for smoking small items, however I fear that as you get the desire to do more you may find it becomes a little frustrating to use - especially for smoking meat joints over a long period. You will probably find something like a Weber a little more versatile and you will probably be able to better maintain the smoking temperatures that you need over an extended period of time.

Just a suggestion.

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Martin.  We get a small discount from those folks Wade gave you the link for.  We are NOT endorsing this company in any way other than we do get a discount from them.  If you price each item separately from this supplier you will see the "package" is better value.  You may well find the same smoker cheaper somewhere else.  The link is solely for illustration of that particular model of Weber smoker.  smokewood; a member of the Group, also offers Group members a discount on smoking woods so keep that in mind.  My advice would also be to stick with the Weber if you go bigger.  Don't buy the cheaper "knockoffs".  I did that for years.  New one every couple years.  Spent WAY more than the Weber.  I have 2 now.  They are built better to last and enamelled so as to help prevent rust.  Money well spend and a good investment.  For your 1st one; go for the  57cm..  As reference I can cook for 3 couples JUST! when smoking a beef joint ( rib roast ) and 8 jacket potatoes on a 47cm..You MAY want to cook for more people.  That unit will handle that if also smoking some sides.  WAY more if only smoking the meat.

What Wade is trying to explain is that many of us have several different smokers we use depending on the method or the meat or both.  I have 4 and am building a 5th. You may well find it more difficult to use your smoker in the ways you would like to.  As you already know you are limited in space.  Osprey2 seems to use his from time to time with good results. Post some picts. of the next smoke!  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Martin, I bought one of those smokers 15-20 Years ago, used it once, then it went into thee garage were it stayed. Took all that time to get intrested in smoking again.

I agree with Wade and Danny, invest what you can in a commercial smoker so you will not be put off.

I built my first smoker from an electric plate warmer, good when the outside temperature is not too low, but struggles in the winter as it has no insulation, but it's great now as a Cold Smoker.

Purchased my self a GMG DB Pellet Smoker, easy to use, virtually set temperature and let it go.

Just been building a Charcoal Smokey with a Pit Controller, but will not put pictures up of it as its will get its outing at the Smokers Weekend.

Also got a big steel vessel to make a Reverse Flow Stick Smoker. Might have to,wait for next winter for that project.

Basically what we are all trying to say, your first smoker will not be your last, and it depends on what standard of food you want to create.

Happy Smoking and do not be put off, I wasted 15 years!!!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 6, 2015)

Link to my first build , Electric Smoker,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152549/new-member-new-smoker-build

Cold Smoking Bacon













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 17, 2014






GMG Pellet Smoker













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 6, 2015






Vessel for Reverse Flow Smoker













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 19, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 19, 2014






And don't let Danny fool you, this is how he cooks!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 16, 2014






:ROTF

Smokin Monkey


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I understand everyone's comments and its deffinetly something I want to do. My plan is as we still live with my wife's parents when we get our own place which will be very soon then I shall build a brick bbq and buy a bigger better smoker. 
I'm looking maybe next year to upgrade to a bigger smoke. I can understand the buzz everyone gets now though and I haven't even smoked food yet.
Just finished another burning test with two trangia burners with simmer lids and the temp was a lot lower. The only problem was I used whiskey oak wood dust and I seemed to get a strong smell of burning is this just because there's no food inside to absorb or is there something else, also I didn't soak it.

Hope everyone's well, hopefully I won't have many more questions lol.

Happy smoking martin


----------



## wade (Mar 6, 2015)

Martin. This is when you need to start worrying whether it is becoming an obsession...













smokers2.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 6, 2015


















Smokers1.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 6, 2015






The one under the cover by the shed is gas - so we don't talk about that one if anyone is in earshot


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 7, 2015)

Me make FIRE!!  Hey!  Wood. Fire. Meat.  What else ya need??  Hi Martin.  I know this may be hard to do but can you describe what you mean by "strong smell of burning".  The dust has to smoulder ( burn ) in order to create smoke so not sure what smell you got.  Was it a wood burning smell or more of a smell of metal getting hot.  If the latter I'd say it may have been the new burners.  Did you get smoke ( as in wood smoke )?  If it was a strong smell of wood burning and not much smoke then the dust got too hot.  I can't explain the science but when you start a wood fire you get a lot of smoke.  Then as the flames increase and the temp increases the smoke lessens.  As the temp drops when the wood is almost burned the smoke then starts to come back as it smoulders.  Did the dust burst into flames?  If not was the smoker covered?  This may sound silly but have you seen the movie "Backdraft"?  That shows what I am trying to explain.  The dust got too hot ( heated to combustion state ) but was deprived of enough air.  So the result is the burning smell without much smoke being produced.  I know many of us use electric and propane ( my fridge conversion will be propane ) now days with all the fancy controls, therms and such.  And it should be so.  Why not make life easier?  I am even being "dragged" along.  I learned old school.  Some of still use it.  You had to learn to understand fire management and heat control.  For temp control all you had were your senses.  Some folks say it is nonsense to talk about judging temps by using your senses but folks 50-100 years ago were smoking foods without the use of all the gadgets.  I'm quite certain the weren't burning everything they cooked.  IMAGINE trying to bake a cake over a wood fire??  Gotta respect those old folks.  Some of us still do it now; biscuits or cobbler in a DO on a camp fire but I fear the skills are slowly being lost.  I can't tell you that smoker is EXACTLY 351.75f.  What I can tell you is that's just about the right temp for cooking that piece of meat.  I learned from the years of experience of the old men.  BY ALL MEANS get the therms and such and make life easier.  Also use those things to be sure what you are serving is SAFE for your loved ones.  ENOUGH of my ramblings.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Singinggardener said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand everyone's comments and its deffinetly something I want to do. My plan is as we still live with my wife's parents when we get our own place which will be very soon then I shall build a brick bbq and buy a bigger better smoker.
> I'm looking maybe next year to upgrade to a bigger smoke. I can understand the buzz everyone gets now though and I haven't even smoked food yet.
> ...


Hi mate, don't use too much dust in it. if its like my one it has the chamber, put the dust in and a 'floor' goes in next. a rack sits on there and a lid slides on. It sits on a metal surround with the burner underneath. It was a present from my mother and what got me into smoking food. They do work, as Wade stated not for long slow cooks, but a quick fish or chicken breast they are fine.

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 7, 2015)

Dave, you be sure to stick with this thread!  For me; your last post was in Latin so "YOU THA MAN" for helping this young lad.  I'm sure you will bring him along and get him sorted out.  Thanks for supporting the Group with your knowledge.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pm sent Martin


----------



## smokewood (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Martin, 

Welcome to the forum and all that malarkey.

I have the same type of burner on my fondue, and found it's best not to overfill the burner, about 3/4 full, with the vents fully open works best for me, until the flame is established, and then close the vents if required.

I think you might still be able to cold smoke using your smoker, but osprey2 will be able to advise you better, but still worth a try.  

I would add a small amount the dust along one side of the pan and set fire to it, then let it smoulder. By not using your burners it should theoretically keep the temperature low, better still use it outside on a cool night.  Try it with some cheese and and a bit of butter, that way you get an indication of the heat.

If in doubt, try it out!

Regards N Stuff


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheers all,

Burning smell was like burning toast, obviously yes there should be burning smell but this seemed quite strong. There was only about 2 spoons of dust in the chamber.

Happy smoking

Martin


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Martin.  Please read post 37 in your thread.  I know it's a novel, sorry about that but important info in there and important questions. Without more info your problem has me stumped.

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi danny,
I did read it, i fully understand fire and the principles as i trained to become a firefighter a year ago. But the smell was like burning toast not wood, i wasnt what i expected to smell, it had smoke when i lifted the lid, maybe it was too hot and burned too quick

Happy smoking
Martin


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Martin.  You OBVIOUSLY understand fire more than I do.  The burning toast smell has me stumped.  Burning toast is a distinctive smell.  Know where you are coming from.  I am stumped!  I see no other way you are getting that burnt smell.  AND no way you should get that burnt smell.  Well this is a first.  Not sure who to even ask.  Unless Osprey2 ( Dave ) weighs in.  The smoker you are using is such a specialised thing not many folks have any knowledge of it.  I know I have none.  If you were closer I'd drive over and go through a smoke with you.  If we can't get you sorted that's what I'll have to do.  One way or another we will get you some help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Mar 9, 2015)

If all else fails, bring yourself and your smoker to the weekend Smoke in July and you will have the undivided attention of UK's finest smoking minds all in one place.


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 10, 2015)

If I get chance I'll do some fish and post it up


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all I'm thinking it may have just been something caught inside causing the smell. Seems to of gone now so all good


----------



## wade (Mar 12, 2015)

Has the next door neighbour reported their cat missing?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wade said:


> Has the next door neighbour reported their cat missing?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 12, 2015)

pussy.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 5, 2013






They tell me the neighbours cat is off limits when it comes to smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2015)

I see you have long tail rabbits also.  We prefer a vinegar based sauce.

T


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 14, 2015)

Those long tailed rabbits are pretty stringy suckers.  Got to smoke a long time low and slow.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Those long tailed rabbits are pretty stringy suckers.  Got to smoke a long time low and slow.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Thanks for the advice, I'll crank her down.

T


----------

